
Still searching for the perfect online backup - luu
http://wp.josh.com/2014/01/05/still-searching-for-the-perfect-online-backup/
======
michaelcampbell
I know the author tried and somewhat dismissed Crashplan, and I have found it
sub-perfect (it uses FAR too many resources when it's not actively backing
up), but I have worked around it by making a "net start CrashPlanService" and
"net stop CrashPlanService" batch file and calling them from task manager.

I let it run while I'm not at the machine, which is some number of hours
during the day, and shut it off when I am there. It has been working pretty
much flawlessly for me in that mode.

